# 10/4/14



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Saturday was a classic fall day- hunting was great and there is nothing better than waking up at 4:00 am , feeling the anticipation of the hunt and knowing the AGs won!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

